# Troublesome baby!



## Kirsten (Feb 17, 2015)

Just had our first born during this snow storm last night! We didnt even know this ewe was pregnant! No udder development, no vulva swelling, no hollowing! If I didnt witness her water break, I wouldve never known. To add, the baby was too big to come out on his own and had one leg stretched behind him and his head tilted back. The little ram is fine and seems to be nursing, though we have bottles incase. 

On lamb watch again tonight! Hoping for an easy birth of a little ewe!

(Ill be updating this with pictures!)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 17, 2015)

Good Luck , hope the weather wont be to bad!!


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 18, 2015)

False labor last night kept me up until 11 haha!

Luckily our little ram is getting enough milk!


----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the picture.  What a sweetheart.  

What kind of sheep are they?  How's the lamb-watch going?


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 23, 2015)

Another lamb born, but in critical condition. he's made it the first 24 hours but we're not sure he's got left. He's wheezing and his belly is swollen. (this damn ram!)


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 23, 2015)

so sorry to hear about the poor guy


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 24, 2015)

right as we called the vet, the baby had passed away... i hope he's frolicking on springy baby legs wherever he is. ❤️


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## trampledbygeese (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you find out what was wrong with little lamb?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------

